# Looking for a smoker gril. Found the Oklahoma Joe Highland.



## rich111

Hi all.

New to smoking and wanted to give it a go.

After learning about reverse flow smokers, I considered fabricating my own from scratch, then I found the Oklahoma Joe Highland, for a very good price at Asda online.

(It appears to have been even cheaper last year, but we are in peak BBQ season now of course)

It looks like it should be very easy to convert to a reverse flow by adding a baffle plate / drip tray and swapping the chimney over.

I read that they need a few tweaks to improve the sealing, but otherwise you seem to get quite a lot for your money, especially given the price of the tinny cr*p at our garden centre...

Anyone modified one?

Any other options I might want to consider?

Cheers!


----------



## smokin monkey

I have not modified one, but I am sure someone on here has and will be only to happy to help.


----------



## rich111

Wee I decided to bite the bullet and get one. Due next week.

I found some blogs that show the mods to convert to reverse flow.

I'll try it as is first and see how I get on. I will be interesting to see how much the temps vary from the hot end to cold end.

I'll post some pics when it arrives!


----------



## mjm75

Hi,
I got the same deal from Asda, and it's all gone together fine.

I've used bge felt tape to seal the main door, and hi temp sealant between the main chamber and the fire box.

I'm just waiting for my baffle and tuning plates to be made to get started.

Really interested to see how you get on especially with temp control.

Are you going to add more probes?


----------



## rich111

MJM75 said:


> Hi,
> I got the same deal from Asda, and it's all gone together fine.
> 
> I've used bge felt tape to seal the main door, and hi temp sealant between the main chamber and the fire box.
> 
> I'm just waiting for my baffle and tuning plates to be made to get started.
> 
> Really interested to see how you get on especially with temp control.
> 
> Are you going to add more probes?


I'll add at least one more temp gauge.

What material are you using for the baffle and tuning plates?


----------



## Davewalters

What are these smokers like ? I’m after getting one ..  do they hold heat? are they thick steel?  Do they eat fuel? Are they generally good to cook on and straight forward ??  Are they any different to most of them on YouTube      I haven’t really seen anything from recent about them    Any input would be great thanks in advance guys


----------



## doughboyb

Davewalters said:


> What are these smokers like ? I’m after getting one ..  do they hold heat? are they thick steel?  Do they eat fuel? Are they generally good to cook on and straight forward ??  Are they any different to most of them on YouTube      I haven’t really seen anything from recent about them    Any input would be great thanks in advance guys


I love mine. Only mod I have done is the charcoal/wood basket. Would I recommend it for your first smoker? Probably not, you may get discouraged. I got it for "shorter" day time smokes. My wsm with a flame boss is literally set and forget, which is great for 8+ hour smokes, but is kind of boring if you know what I mean. If I want to be hands on, get smoke flavor only a 100% wood fire can give, and spend a day in the yard with the kids, I fire up the highland.


----------



## Davewalters

I really like the hands on approach  I’ve looked into set and forget stuff and it doesn’t really appeal to me   I feel like it’s almost cheating lol NO OFFENCE TO ANYONE WITH ONE.    I want to get my hands dirty and be proud to say I smoked it or hold my hands up and say I ruined it ha ha  
   I just wanted to know if the okjoe is as good as the hype and worth a buy


----------



## doughboyb

I would say it's definatley worth it, as far as sub $500 smokers go. When I bought it I wasn't entirely sold on spending $1500 on a Lang, this is more of a stepping stone for me.


----------

